
Show HN: An Inspirational Twitter Account for motivation - Exorust
https://twitter.com/cosmicsoulforge
======
Exorust
Been trying to help myself & others and realized that there are moments when
we all need that extra push of motivation.

So I made a twitter account dedicated to helping with motivation & inspiration
during these confusing times.

Hope it helps you & everyone who sees this :)
[https://twitter.com/cosmicsoulforge](https://twitter.com/cosmicsoulforge)

------
forgotmypw17
Thank you for sharing this.

It is inspiring stuff to read.

